# Urban Decay Spring 2012



## verorenee (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm dying to know what new items will be coming out.  Anyone have any leaks or ideas?  Even thoughts?!  I'd love to see an Urban Decay Lipgloss set, haven't seen one from them in years.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 19, 2011)

Aren't they releasing an HD foundation in the spring?


----------



## verorenee (Dec 19, 2011)

That sounds great! But I wonder if they'd have a color to match my pale cool skin


----------



## tinyblondie (Dec 27, 2011)

Agreed! Remember last year when they released 4 extra light shades of the Surreal Skin Cream to Powder Foundation? Even the lightest shade was to dark for me! Oh well, at least I suit the Halo Urban Defense.

  	Anyway, back to the topic. So far the only thing I know is that UD are gonna expand the Naked collection. (Thats from the Naked part of the website btw http://www.urbandecay.com/Naked/14,default,sc.html). I hope its not all Naked stuff though, I get it Wende, Neautrals can be exiting! But since I very rarely wear a Neutral eye look I have no need to buy the Palettes or Liners.

  	Right now, I just wanna know what happned to the fouth 15th Anniversary product. We got a liner set, a makeup bag and a cool palette then... nothing. Are UD still gonna release the fourth goodie? x


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 29, 2011)

Unless BoS IV _was_ the fourth goodie?


----------



## tinyblondie (Dec 30, 2011)

I dont think it is purely because there is no suggestion on the packaging that it could be. All of the others had UD15 stamped all over them. Besides, it'd be weird if they chose another palette after the special edition one from the Fall collection. I guess that now its just a matter of waiting to see what UD deliver. x


----------



## verorenee (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm hoping at the first of the year a surprise will appear in all our inboxes saying surprise all these wonderful products are new!


----------



## verorenee (Jan 2, 2012)

I noticed two new Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip colors on the sephora site

  	http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P292016&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=3806

  	And two super cute mini eyeliner pencil sets, which is pretty surprising cuz they just made some of those.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 2, 2012)

The mini eye pencil sets have been out for a while -- since November, I think?


----------



## verorenee (Jan 2, 2012)

These are different from the holiday minis. They are different colors and smaller looks like.  There are five in each set and only $19.

  	http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P300608&categoryId=C10461

  	http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P300609&categoryId=RPYMAL&navAction=jump#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## tinyblondie (Jan 4, 2012)

This just in! Urban Decay posted on Facebook that they are releasing a full size single of the Perversion 24/7 Glide on Eye Liner!!! x


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm looking forward to being able to get Perversion at last!

  	They'll be doing double-ended 24/7 glide-on pencils, too 

  	http://instagr.am/p/eQRvf/


----------



## tinyblondie (Jan 5, 2012)

rockin said:


> I'm looking forward to being able to get Perversion at last!
> 
> They'll be doing double-ended 24/7 glide-on pencils, too
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/eQRvf/




  	OK then, so we have new double ended 24/7 pencils, a perversion liner, new super saturated lip crayons and the Naked2. Doesn't seem like that much (especially by UD's standards), I wonder if we are gonna get anything else? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a new liquid foundation and a matte white shadow pencil, I'd also love to see some more brushes, like a smaller kabuki and a foundation brush! A girl can dream... x


----------



## rockin (Jan 5, 2012)

2 new Pocket Rockets

  	http://instagr.am/p/eozVS/


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm just glad they're FINALLY releasing Perversion separately...now for Whiskey. Come on, UD!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 5, 2012)

tinyblondie said:


> I wonder if we are gonna get anything else? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a new liquid foundation


  IIRC, when Naked2 was announced, UD also said they were going to release an HD foundation this spring. Whether it's a liquid one or mineral/powder one, I've no idea.  





QueenOfSnark said:


> I'm just glad they're FINALLY releasing Perversion separately...now for Whiskey. Come on, UD!


  Yes, please! :cheer:


----------



## nikkideevah (Jan 6, 2012)

the things I found out for this year are:

  	Perversion and Woodstock will be released as a full size pencil..

  	they are re doing the singles to match the formula of the 15th anniversary palette and it will be a portable custom kit available soon like the mac pan's


----------



## tinyblondie (Jan 7, 2012)

Urban Decay have re vamped the packaging on the concelaer pencils (Deep metallic purple and silver) and released a bunch of new shades. I'm exited for the customizable palettes, I've wanted one for ages but MAC packaging bores me to death and the Z palettes dont look very sturdy to me. I was gonna get a Unii Palette but they are really pricy. Overall I'm kinda dissappointed with this collection, but I'm looking foreward to bagging myself Perversion and Woodstock as I missed out on the 15th anniversary 24/7 pencil gift set D: x


----------



## verorenee (Jan 9, 2012)

Tomorrow the new stuff will be released on urbandecay.com.  Hopefully other surprises will also make a premiere!


----------



## afulton (Jan 9, 2012)

Yay, I really love Perversion.  I will be sure to get one when it launches. 


QueenOfSnark said:


> I'm just glad they're FINALLY releasing Perversion separately...now for Whiskey. Come on, UD!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 10, 2012)

It's up on UD's website!


----------



## locoboutcoco (Jan 23, 2012)

whispers I've heard include- 

  	liquid foundation
  	powder blushes
  	new lipsticks 

  	And i also heard they are only introducing the freedom pallets in some stores in a few places to see how it works and they might not be like the mac or inglot ones, they will still be in the subway token pack and be in a case type of thing (similar to the shadow vault if anybody remembers that) that means you will have to open the pallet and then open the lid to the single eyshadows as well. hopefully they realise this is completely pointless.


  	anyway a friend of mine  who works for them  is heading to training on wed for the spring/summer so ill ask if there shall be any more surprises!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2012)

i for one am super happy that they are releasing perversion liner on it's own and full sized! i will be snapping that baby up as soon as it comes to the uk!


----------



## afulton (Jan 29, 2012)

^^Can't wait to get the full size version.  My mini size is almost gone!


----------



## katelyn1223 (Feb 1, 2012)

picked up perversion at ulta today! i never got any of the sets that had it, so i'm pretty excited since i haven't read any bad reviews  hopefully it doesn't give me raccoon eyes like zero did...


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

  	Urban Decay will launch a new collection of eyeshadows. Each will be sold individually in order to make a quad or even more. You'll have choice and colours ! I don't know if this will be launched in the US.


----------



## duckrodeo (Mar 25, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Urban Decay will launch a new collection of eyeshadows. Each will be sold individually in order to make a quad or even more. You'll have choice and colours ! I don't know if this will be launched in the US.



 	Thanks for the info! It all makes sense now. I was trying to do some digging about the message on the Urban Decay website's main page.... it says, "We're about to blow your mind" with a bunch of eyeshadow dust in the background. There is an option to sign up for their e-mail to "find out first". It also states the announcement will be made on March 27.

  	I'm excited about new colors and palettes! I hope you can just buy empty palettes and fit the older shadows in there (except for Stardust and Deluxe shadows). It means I have the option to finally depot my UD single shadows!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I dont' know about the details, but it will be great for all fans of Urban Decay.
  	I can't wait to see this new and large collection !


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 27, 2012)

Love the idea, but why only 6 shadows to a palette?! Glad to see the book of shadow shades but why not include the naked ones as well?! Nice to see the matte, regular and deluxe shadows but as most have said they need more matte colors.  

  	Ok so after looking through it more I do see a few of the naked shadows.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 27, 2012)

I am really excited to see UD release shades that were previously available only in specific palettes!  Happy to see the mattes back, especially Secret Service.  I'd backed that one up, since I thought it was gone for good.  Today's a good UD day!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 28, 2012)

And I'm really surprised to see that one of the shades they got rid of was Honey in the Deluxe line!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 28, 2012)

I kind of like the idea, but it works out being more expensive than pre-made palettes. For example, the Naked palettes are $50 each for twelve eyeshadows plus a brush and either a mini UDPP (original Naked) or lipgloss (Naked 2). BOS IV is on clearance or whatnot for $29 (originally $65) -- twelve eyeshadows plus whatever else came with that.  An empty Build Your Own palette is $18 -- same price as a single (new) eyeshadow. Assuming you want to keep Walk of Shame (which is included), that's another $18 x 5 eyeshadows = $90, which works out to $108 all together ($126 if you buy six eyeshadows + palette). For that money, you can do a 20-well freedom system palette from Inglot.  The other thing is that I seriously doubt anyone will want to re-pot an eyeshadow once they've depotted it. (I wouldn't, anyway!) I wish Urban Decay would've followed MAC's and Inglot's leads and offered refill pans of their eyeshadows at a reduced price.  On the flip side I'm happy to see some of the Naked shades and at least one of the 15th Anniversary shades (Evidence) available separately.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 29, 2012)

I agree with you.  I love the idea too but a " sur-mesure " palette will be very costly in fact ! I have good UD palettes and I don't think I will buy such a palette even if colours look beautiful. Wait and see, UD has not launched it here yet but the girl from UD told me each eyeshadow would cost around 14 € ( ? ) , well 6 ? I prefer their Naked I and II !


----------



## duckrodeo (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah the price of a filled palette is ridiculous! I'd much rather stick to my pre-made UD palettes and tote those around in my make-up bag when I need to.


----------



## Nik88 (Apr 9, 2012)

I was disappointed to see how expensive building your own palette is going to be. I have so many eyeshadows, i think i'll stick to having smaller amounts in bigger colours in their premade palettes


----------



## Scheherazade (May 8, 2012)

I think it's a great idea, but the price is putting me off. It'd cost £84 for me to fill a palette, assuming I kept Walk of Shame. I do like the idea of being able to have 6 colours I've chosen, and will use regularly, though, rather than carrying around a palette with surplus shadows in. It'd also be refillable, and I'd be able to swap colours in and out, which are points in its favour as far as I'm concerned. I can't really justify spending that much money on it, though. Their pre-filled palettes are much better value, even if they're not perfectly tailored, so I'm pretty sure I'll be sticking to those. Unless I win the lottery, or something. Then you never know!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 2, 2012)

anyone know mac shadows will fit in their palette.  I'm kinda tired of depotting shadows.


----------



## erin00312 (Dec 29, 2012)

i'm addicted to urban decay but i need to stop!


----------

